# Featherhead extensions



## MusicNMakeup (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi All!!

Happy Easter!  Have any of you tried the feather extensions? They've been pretty popular for awhile now and probably more towards the summer.

I'm an MUA and didn't study hair, but I love to learn new things, so learned how to put the extensions in my hair and I LOVE THEM!!






You can wash them, blow dry them, curl them...they stay in for days. I've done the bead extension kind with saddleback feathers and then also made hair clips with leather string, beads and feathers to just clip in under the hair and take out at the end of the day.


----------



## GlamBrulee (Apr 24, 2011)

I've been wanting to try some for sooo long!  I used to wear feathers in my hair in highschool but they were only clip ons and regular feather colors.  Since I have rather dark hair I wanted to pair it with the teal feathers that Fine Featherheads sell but they're out of stock lol. 

They are seriously sooo cute.  And it's amazing you can treat them like real hair!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 25, 2011)

Do you have any pics of what they would like on?


----------



## MusicNMakeup (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, I do and two videos that show what they look like and another one on how you put them in.

Don't know if you can see them in my hair on these two pics....they're "subtle" and don't stand WAY out which is nice, too:



​ 












I'll post the videos in the next post below


----------



## MusicNMakeup (Apr 25, 2011)

These people make them and they're a bit pricey in bundles. BUT, I found my own way to do the same thing only CHEAPER!

http://www.finefeatherheads.com/

And here's how you put them in:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQoEv__ovAk

Guys even wear these. Steven Tyler (American Idol) wears them....the longer ones.


----------



## Dianerrs (Apr 26, 2011)

I've had a bunch of these (featherlocks):

http://www.conditionculture.com/

in my hair since my salon got them back in March. Everytime I get my hair done now, I usually add a few more or get new ones. I LOVE the bright coloured ones.

I've gotten more compliments on my hair since I got my feathers in than I ever did before.

Just. Loveee.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 26, 2011)

Very pretty!  I'll have to check out that vid when I get home. Thanks!!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 26, 2011)

Gah!!! I want feathers!!! Now!!! Just saw the vid. Super cool!  Perfect for me since I have to work at an office, but I want to be super fun and artistic on the weekends - hence no colored highlights.

So I can wear these and take them off Sunday night without damaging my hair!  Need to make a budget for feathers.... soon.


----------



## tangerinex3 (Apr 27, 2011)

Very popular look. Saw these at the *PBA ISSExpo* in Long Beach this year. Lots of real pretty colors. Are they the same as those hair tinsels?


----------



## katana (Apr 27, 2011)

I liked those hair tinsels when I saw them, but these feather extentions are beautiful!!

Where did you purchase them? I am in canada and not a lot of places in the US will ship from sites like amazon.

Can you post a tutorial on some you have made? These are gorgeous! I want some  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshCandy (May 2, 2011)

I think that feather extensions look awesome, especially when they are suttle...any ideas of where to buy them in Canada?? I have really short hair at the moment, and I've just been trying different clips and stuff in it.


----------



## MusicNMakeup (May 2, 2011)

Try Ebay but make sure that you're getting exactly what you see in the picture. Alot of time on Ebay, sellers will post a pic of alot of them and then send you very little, so read the fine print.

Also, I got mine at a hobby shop, Hobby Lobby or Michael's. Maybe you can order those online? (I'm not sure) OR, a sporting goods store that sells materials to make flies for fly fishing.


----------



## neenajay (May 3, 2011)

I have them and I LOVE them!!!  I've had them in for over 3 months now and I can't imagine not having them anymore...

I buy them from etsy (way cheaper than salons) and they even come with their own crimp beads.

Below is my blog/tutorial on how to DIY hair extensions at home in 5 minutes!!

http://neenajay.blogspot.com/2011/03/feather-extensions.html

http://neenajay.etsy.com

I am happy to answer any questions and give referrals to etsy sellers!


----------



## Distance (May 19, 2011)

Ahh I definitely want some!.. Wonder if I can find a store in New Zealand that sells them. MusicNMakeup how do you make your own?​


----------



## MusicNMakeup (May 19, 2011)

Hi there,

This is just a repeat of the post I did above, but maybe you can get the feathers online from the hobby and craft stores:

"Try Ebay but make sure that you're getting exactly what you see in the picture. Alot of time on Ebay, sellers will post a pic of alot of them and then send you very little, so read the fine print.

Also, I got mine at a hobby shop, *Hobby Lobby or Michael's*. Maybe you can order those online? (I'm not sure) OR, a sporting goods store that sells materials to make flies for fly fishing. "

To make them, I get the extensions beads from Sally's Beauty supply (can buy these online)   http://www.sallybeauty.com/micro-links/SALLY18,default,pd.html?cm_vc=SEARCH

 Or, I've used the hair clips and hot glued thin leather strands (single pieces) to both the hair clip and a feather or two with a larger bead for extra color and design and these you can clip in your hair and take them out. You wouldn't have to use the extension beads.




I just read Rolling Stone's Magazine for this month and Steven Tyler has been wearing the feather extensions on American Idol. Guys really like them, too!

Have fun with them!


----------



## Distance (May 19, 2011)

Thankyou so much! I cant wait to make some of these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />... Going to head off to my local craft store next payday and see what I can get. I have just finished university so while I am sitting around home waiting for employers to contact me back regarding my applications I can make these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Great way to keep me entertained. Do you have any other crafty fashion things that you make out of curiosity? ​


----------



## princessmayhem (Sep 12, 2011)

I love the look of the feather extensions. Very Cool !!!!!!


----------

